# Herf with BOTL - McG - Mike McGuiness at the Jazz Bar/Famous



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Please know that you are welcome to attend!

Mike and Michael (Cycleman) plan on meeting at the Jazz Club on US 19 on *Thursday June 22nd, around 8pm* for a drink, a smoke, and a game of pool.

Hope you can drop by and say hi!

(I'll even have a few extra smokes for FREE!!!!)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Michael-is he coming to LSB tonight?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nope.... he is out at CLW beach riding the pirot ship with his family and having a blast..... 
:smile:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry we're gonna miss him!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I want to go... :bawling:


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Iceman said:


> I want to go... :bawling:


Me too....not many BOTL in area...can't seem to get to the only event that runs here once a month...it's only on a night I'm on call and usually busy till 9:00 PM and the cigar and booze tasting is at 7:00, damn it all!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll try to get there, Michael, Mike. Some logistics problems at this point.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

* UPDATE:*

Haven't been able to conferm the time with Mike, now. I think he and his family are WAY enjoying the fine life our beaches have to offer!

Trying to conferm if maybe Mike will be able to stop by the Jazz Sunday.


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry this fell through Michael, and anyone else who had designs on going (Stan?). I still feel horrible about it. Unfortunately things here still have yet to be resolved to my liking. What I'm saying is I haven't had a stogie in THREE FREAKIN' WEEKS !!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, me too. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

McG said:


> Sorry this fell through Michael, and anyone else who had designs on going (Stan?). I still feel horrible about it. Unfortunately things here still have yet to be resolved to my liking. What I'm saying is I haven't had a stogie in THREE FREAKIN' WEEKS !!!


I can easily understand this after this past weekend.

It can be difficult to do everything you want to do when traveling out of town, especially with family.

I was in NYC Fri-Sun, which is my old stomping grounds.

I had at least a dozen people that were disappointed that I couldn't hook up with them. The time goes so fast when you are trying to "see the sights", have meals, go to a show, etc. I was with my girlfriend and her son.

I didn't have a cigar Friday-Sun. It was tough.

Anyway, not to be all about me, but just wanted to let you know I could relate.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

We forgive you...... and glad to see you on the site!

Things will come around.

The last memeber that wanted to hook up for a stick also had to back out. 

I just don't understand how family is more important that cyber guys??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> I just don't understand how family is more important that cyber guys??? :shock: :shock:


There's this little thing that women have that give them special powers over us.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It's the box the peepee cums in....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

:lolat:


Cycleman said:


> It's the box the peepee cums in....


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

I just don't understand how family is more important that cyber guys??? :shock: :shock:[/quote]

Exactly!!!

The funny thing is she had a few drinks when making her point and it came out sounding like we were gonna have sex. We weren't gonna have sex, were we Michael? :twisted:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

quote="McG"]I just don't understand how family is more important that cyber guys??? :shock: :shock:[/quote]

Exactly!!!
:lolat: 
The funny thing is she had a few drinks when making her point and it came out sounding like we were gonna have sex. We weren't gonna have sex, were we Michael? :twisted:[/quote]


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Well... I had planned on sex..... but I don't think you or your family were going to be involved in that photo shoot....

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## McG (Apr 26, 2006)

Sex...Photos...Cigars...I swear I'll make it next time.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

This herf will never happen......... :roll:


----------

